# what are they looking for?



## gozonuts (2 Jun 2003)

What‘s up with the ten years of residence for the officer application? Who the ****  can remember accurately where the ****  they lived ten years ago, unless they are mamma‘s boys and have lived at home all their lives, or are 17 yeard old (no offence to them).


----------



## Tyrnagog (2 Jun 2003)

Well.. I am 26 years old, have lived in at least 8 different addresses (lived in residence during school), and I got the addresses for each and every place I lived.

The key (for me, at least) was just remembering what I did over the past 10 years... (I looked at an old resume)

Once I had an idea of what I was doing, I remembered where I lived... Or at least had a better idea.


----------



## Marauder (3 Jun 2003)

Unless you‘re a transient drug addict who gets kicked out the PJs every two months or such, I don‘t think it should be too hard to remember where the **** you have lived for the last ten years.
At 21 years of age, I have lived in a total of 4 different adresses (not including a pair of 2 month stays in Tent City in both Meaford and Pet). My parents home, university residence, the house I occupied 2nd year, and my current place. A friend who is an Army brat has only lived in 6 places in 18 yrs. Keeping track of that many adresses isn‘t that horrificly tough.
If you‘re gonna bitch about dumb sh!it like this, you will never get anything accomplished in the Forces, as you would spend every waking second bellyaching.


----------



## gozonuts (4 Jun 2003)

Who‘s bitching *******? I am just curious that‘s all. By the way, ten years ago wouldn‘t be all that hard for you to remember, that was when you were popping pimples and jacking off to the sears underwear catalogue! Don‘t waste my time with tough guy responses jackass! Veteran my *** , your ****ing 21  :evil:  !


----------



## Sharpey (4 Jun 2003)

Woah chill! You will find that this is not only required for Officers. I‘ve been a Reservist (NCM) for many years and have had to fill out countless pieces of paper that ask you over and over what your places of residence have been for a 10 year period. It‘s just one of those things the Army asks us to do, though half of us never understand why.


----------



## typhoon85 (4 Jun 2003)

Gozonuts chill man. Your not in the army yet and you are also new to this forum. You really shouldn‘t complain about things like that it not worth the time.  :warstory:


----------



## WINDWOLF (4 Jun 2003)

Gozonuts:
Like Sean85 says,relax man.

I am 42,so a little friendly advice from a old grunt. Blowing up over this is not a good why to start your officer career.Officers i served with always stayed calm,to a degree, & led by example.

As you move thru the ranks,you will find the dumba$$ paper work increases geometricly.The more rank,the more paperwork. Enjoy.

    :warstory:


----------



## McInnes (4 Jun 2003)

According to my recruiting officer, unless you have a criminal record, they dont really care where you have lived. as long as you fill in for all the time and dont have spaces in the log, they dont check. and this is coming from the reserves.


----------



## Marauder (5 Jun 2003)

Five star general. That‘s rich. 

I almost feel sad I won‘t be there the first time a MCPL stands you to attention and procedes to get in your face, jump your sh!t, and question your parentage, intelligence, and sexual orientation in the voice of the Almighty. I figure watching you do the duffle bag drag back to gay ol‘ Mon-ray-hall would be entertaining.

True, I‘m no vet. The real vets are the sorts of guys who 59 years ago today were doing their final rehearsals and sweatin bullets about having to jump off a landing craft or jumping out of a perfectly good aircraft into **** .

Just to clarify, I prefer to jack off with a Playboy college girls edition, but that‘s a matter of personal preference. Those chicks in the Sears catalouge just don‘t do it for me like Brandi with the 36DD‘s, nipple ring, and a 4.0 GPA does. And personally, I really think I‘m more of sh!thead than an a$$hole, but that may just be my perspective as a junior NCM talking.

It‘s OK if you‘re an ill-informed, short tempered thud, gozonuts. I still like you, as a person I mean.


----------



## Jungle (5 Jun 2003)

> I still like you, as a person I mean


LOL!!! Marauder, good to see you.
Hey gozonuts, try to pull this kind of $hit with some of my friends in BT and they will chew you for a while then spit you out !!! The kind of attitude you demonstrated is definitely not officer-like. If you can‘t take criticism, you should look for another line of work.


----------



## gozonuts (7 Jun 2003)

It‘s not that I can‘t take criticism, it‘s just that I‘m tired of posting a serious question that could be answered simply and precisely, but end of with some fool with a lot of time on his hands to post smart-mouthed, high-school responses. 
And spare me the rehashed military history crap, is that supposed to make you more ‘hard core‘? Your a tired cliche!

And what the ****  is marauder talking about in his latest round of lame ***  comments? And for your information, I‘ve been through the whole drill ****e, and I really wasn‘t impressed or ‘intimidated‘ by pencil necked geek trainers.
Especially when they are only 21, like young Marauder, who‘s name is ok, but mine is ‘rich‘, ooooh, that stung.


----------



## Thaedes (7 Jun 2003)

> I‘m tired of posting a serious question that could be answered simply and precisely


The f*ck are you talking about?  Look at your intial post:



> ...unless they are mamma‘s boys and have lived at home all their lives, or are 17 yeard old


You call that simple and precise?  Hardly.  It‘s insulting and beligerent.  Get off the high horse already, and stop acting like you‘re never in the wrong.

For anyone with a decent memory, its relatively easy to come up with where you‘ve lived for the past ten years.  **** , my grandfather is 89 and could probably tell you where he‘s lived for the past 70.  Having fought in WW2 and Korea I some how doubt he‘s a momma‘s boy or a 17 year old.



> And what the **** is marauder talking about in his latest round of lame *** comments?


Was his grammar too proper for you?  Or are you just illiterate (Note: That is not a question - since you don‘t seem to understand rhetoric).  Here, I‘ll give you the short of it:  He deafeted all your attempts to make him look bad by using a little humility, and also managed to land a few good retorts in the process.

But to answer your question short and simple:  They want to know so they can do background checks for security purposes.  Obviously they don‘t want criminals and deadbeats jumping on the military bandwagon.

Anyways, you can continue your poorly written responses to other people if you like now.  I‘m sure you‘ll even try to bludgeon me with your severely lacking witticism and overly zealous swearing.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2003)

Gozonuts soon to be Canada‘s next CDS.

It would be worth coming back in for 5 minutes on the parade square or better yet the boonies with this guy.

People are trying to offer you some sound advice here and you crap all over them. Including several odds are you will be working with. That is presuming you make it, and that based on what I‘ve read here that is highly doubtful.


----------



## Etown (7 Jun 2003)

Hey gozonuts, why don‘t you think before you type. I‘m a pretty easy going guy but I wont stand for total BS. First off you didn‘t ask a serious question, you bitched to the board. Now if you‘re going to bitch prepare to get slapped. 

Second, stop pretending to be so hardcore. I couldn‘t help but notice that you attacked Marauder for his age but yours is conspicuously hidden in your profile. What are you, thirty? thirty-two? Do you really think that your age means that you know more than me, or any one else on this board? You can‘t even remember where you‘ve lived. Perhaps it‘s time to slow down old man.

Now to answer your question simply and precisely. They‘re looking for punks like you who are too lazy to spend a few minutes looking through their old mail to find a couple of forgotten addresses. So why don‘t you drop your application, pick up a squeegee and head out to Vancouver with the rest of the useless pricks giving Montreal a bad name. 

I hate getting drawn into this kind pointless discourse.


----------



## ronjeremiesdong (8 Jun 2003)

I think what they are looking for is your mother!


----------



## gk404 (8 Jun 2003)

> I think what they are looking for is your mother!


He He He, joined the forum just to give $.02 huh? nice one!


----------



## newfoundlander (11 Jun 2003)

Man that was the most useless piece of trash talking crap I have ever heard on behalf of gozonuts or what ever the **** his name is. I mean you dare to challange these type of people.
 Man if you cant say anything good keep your ****ing mouth shut and stop acting like a little bitch or we will respond to you like you are one. By the way you comes across to me as some lame @$$ that spends his time harassing little kids on internet chat sites. Im not going to say anymore because im beginning to sink to you level.


----------



## Fusaki (11 Jun 2003)

If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, it doesn‘t make a sound.

What I mean is, if a **** disturber gets the silent treatment he‘ll go somewhere else.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2003)

Ok, let‘s clean up this thread, or it‘ll be closed. If you have personal comments to make, use e-mail or PM‘s.

Let‘s try to keep this clean, there‘s no value in posting personal attacks.

Thanks


----------

